# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Hoće li se odviknuti od platnenih?

## manal

U dilemi sam: idemo u Njemačku na dva tjedna i nisam htjela nositi platnene da nam ne zauzmu mjesta u koferu (da možemo što više ponijeti natrag   :Grin:  ), ali se malo brinem da se ne bi naviknuo na suhu guzu u jednokratnima, pa da bude problema na ponovno navikavanje na platnene kad se vratimo? u platnenima je od ca. 20. dana. Ima li netko iskustva?

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Mi smo putovali u Austriju kad je M. imala 7 mjeseci i iz istog razloga kao vi nosili jednokratne pelene (i na kraju opet morali putem kupiti kufer za na krov, nas troje u monovolumenu   :Embarassed:  ). Kad smo se vratili nastavili smo s platnenima i moram priznati da mi ovaj problem navikavanja na jednokratne uopće nije pao na pamet. Svakako, nije bilo nikakvih problema. Sretan vam put i dobar provod  :Love:

----------


## slava

A možda bude problema s jednokratnima, manjak zraka na guzi.

----------


## bebelina

Mi smo proslo ljeto nosili jednokratne i to samo jer vode na otoku nema. Sve proslo 5 ,iako sam ja stalno grintala da jednokratne smrde i cijela kuca od njih.

----------


## pomikaki

ne vjerujem, još je to mala bebica...

----------


## manal

hvala svima na iskustvima! pa sad kontam da ponesem bar 10 kom. pa kombiniram, isto i iz razloga da se ne bi slucajno osuo u jednokratnima... mislim da cu odluciti tek kad spakiram kofer, pa vidim koliko je to prostora koji zauzimaju. tetka se naime vec veseli da nas voda po svim baby shopovima...   :Rolling Eyes:  vec vidim da ce biti kao kod Pcelice Mare   :Laughing:

----------


## pomikaki

već sam jednom savjetovala ponijeti tetre umjesto platnenih na put, kao alternativu jednokratnima. Brže se suše, i lakše su. Može ti i to biti opcija. Plus zaštitne.

----------

